# נדמה לי או שמזמן לא הופיעו כאן קרדיטים?



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

נדמה לי או שמזמן לא הופיעו כאן קרדיטים? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז נישאנו במאי האחרון ורק עכשיו התפניתי לכתוב את הקרדיטים שרצו בראשי מאז. חגגנו את אהבתנו ביום עוצמתי ומלא אהבה.
כמובן שהיו מספר פרטים שאהבנו מעט פחות בתקופת ההכנות ואשתדל להרחיב גם עליהם. 
היו מוכנים, זה לא הולך להיות קצר


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

מי אנחנו? 
מעיין ונוה, בני 29. נוה כלכלן ואני מעצבת תעשייתית וגרפית.
הכרנו בתיכון- למדנו באותה השכבה אך לא שמנו לב אחד לשניה. רק במסיבה של חברים משותפים הצטלבו מבטנו. 
לאחר כחודש של גישושים, התוודיתי בפניו על תחושותיי הגועשות, גיליתי שהתחושה הדדית ומאז לא נפרדו דרכנו.
עם הזמן, האהבה הבוסרית בשלה והתעמקה וגם בתקופות שכל אחד התפתח בשלו (צבא, טיול בחו"ל, לימודים), נשארנו עם הפנים לאותו הכיוון וצמחנו יחד.


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

ההצעה 
מיותר לציין שלאחר 12 שנים יחד (בת-מיצווש) הנושא היה באוויר ("תעבירי את המלח- אז מתי אתם מתחתנים?). 
היה ברור לשנינו כבר מההתחלה שאנו מעוניינים להזדקן יחד והמתנו עם מתן התוקף הרשמי עד שנחוש מבוססים יחסית (סיום תואר, מציאת עבודה, דירה...).
בנובמבר האחרון, יומיים לפני יום הולדתי ובשלהי מבצע "עמוד ענן", נסענו לחופשה שתוכננה לשלושה ימים בצפון הארץ. 
שנינו אוהבים מאוד טבע וטיולים ובכל הזדמנות אורזים תרמיל ויוצאים לטייל בארץ. בתחילה, המתח מהמבצע והדאגה למשפחות במרכז לא הרפה, אולם כשהגענו לצפון, הירוק- ירוק הזה והאוויר הצלול חלחלו והרפו כל שריר מכווץ. ביום השני לחופשה יצאנו לטייל בנחל חזורי ועלינו למבצר נמרוד. שם נוה צייד אותי במפת המבצר והכריז שמוחבא מטמון בשטחו ועליי למצוא באיזו מהתחנות הוסתר. כשהגענו לפסגת המבצר המשקיפה על נוף עוצר נשימה, מצאתי קופסת עץ, בתוכה נגן עם השיר "אהובתי היחידה" של יוני רכטר ומכתב. נוה הקריא את המכתב, בו תאר את אהבתו ובסיומו כרע ברך.
-כעבור שעה של אושר והתרגשות גואה, הגיע טלפון גיוס לצו 8. חזרנו למרכז ונוה התגייס. זה היה שבוע של רכבת הרים רגשית...


----------



## haych (15/9/13)

וואי, כמה רומנטי!! 
אגב, עד כה לא נפתח לי אף לינק מהשירים.


----------



## זברה28 (16/9/13)

.


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

מאיפה מתחילים להתחיל? 
כשתיארתי את חתונתי בעיני רוחי, תארתי אירוע קטן ואינטימי, עם הקרובים והאהובים לנו ביותר, שכל אורח שיקבל הזמנה באמת יתרגש ויצפה לחגוג אתנו. אבל חלומות ומציאות לחוד... שנינו בכורים והראשונים להתחתן במשפחות, ההורים נבהלו מהרעיון שלא יחלקו את שמחתם עם חבריהם ומשפחתם המורחבת ורחמנא ליצלן מאירוע שיתקיים בצהריים... החלטנו שזהו יום מרגש ומשמעותי עבור ההורים לא פחות מאשר עבורנו ושלעיתים מוטב לבחור את המלחמות שלנו ושינסנו מותניים לקראת חיפוש מקום ל-300 איש.
תחילה חשבנו לשכור וילה עם בריכה לאירוע קליל ופחות רשמי המשולב במסיבת בריכה, אולם לאחר בירורים על עלויות הפקה ובירוקרטיה המתווספת לנושא, ויתרנו.
חיפשנו גן תחת כיפת השמיים, שיראה טבעי ולא מהוקצע ועם זאת, עדיין היה לנו חשוב שתהיה בריכה במקום. בדקנו את שרונית בקיבוץ משמר השרון, את גן האירועים מעלה החמישה ואת המערה בבית ג'וברין (אמנם ללא בריכה אבל מקום מרשים ומיוחד). והמקום ששבה את ליבנו מכולם היה ירוק על המים בקיבוץ חולדה- גן מטופח, מרווח ונעים, שולחנות שסודרו סביב בריכה גדולה, אוכל מעולה והיחס היה חם והוגן- הם הלכו לקראתנו עם כל בקשה ונענו לכל הגחמות שהיו לי (והיו).


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

קונספט- קרקס וינטאג' 
כמעצבת, היה בי רצון למשהו קצת שונה- חוויתי ובלתי רגיל ושטביעת האצבע שלי תורגש גם בפרטים הקטנים ביותר. כשחשבנו על ערב החתונה, ראינו בעיני רוחנו ערב שכולו קרנבל צבעוני ושמח, ערב שישקף אותנו, את האופי, השמחה והיצירתיות שלנו. לאחר לבטים לא רבים, החלטנו ללכת על הדבר עצמו: חתונה בקונספט קרנבל-קרקס וינטאג', בפלטת צבעים של ורוד וטורקיז.

בחודשים שקדמו לחתונה, הבית שלנו הפך למפעל קטן של שבשבות, דגלוני בד, חיות פלסטיק, צנצנות, דבקים, בריסטולים, נצנצים ועוד, כאשר כל רעיון עיצובי מוביל לאחר. 
שאבתי השראה מבלוגים מעבר לים, חתמתי מנוי בבית הדפוס הקרוב לביתי, אספתי פריטים מהאנטרנט ומשווקי פשפשים והכנתי רשימות וסקיצות מפורטות לעיצוב וסידור הפריטים.

הדבר שהטריד אותי היה מי יוכל לסדר את הפריטים ביום החתונה. תחילה פניתי לזוג מעצבות המתמחות באירועי קונספט. הצגתי בפניהן את הרעיונות שלי ועל סידור הפריטים בלבד (אלו שאני מכינה) הן דרשו סכום שלטעמי הוא לא נורמלי (30,000 ש"ח! במשך יומיים הסתובבתי ומילמלתי את הסכום הזה).
פניתי למעצב הבית של "ירוק על המים"- במבי ("אסקרגו") ונרגעתי. במבי אדם מקסים ומקצועי, הבין לחלוטין את הראש שלי ואת החזון לסגנון העיצובי, הציע רעיונות משלו ועזר מעל ומעבר. ביום החתונה הוא סידר את הפריטים כפי שקבענו בפגישות בינינו וגם הוסיף כמה שדרוגים והכל עבור מחיר הגיוני.


----------



## כפתור לפרח (22/9/13)

רעיון מקסים!


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

Save the date 
היה חשוב לנו לרמוז על נושא החתונה כבר מהמפגש הראשון עם האורחים.
הצטלמנו שכובים על בריסטול שציירתי.


----------



## haych (15/9/13)

מהמם 
רעיונות נהדרים! כ"כ מקורי ויצירתי.


----------



## Shmutzi (16/9/13)

איזה יופי! 
רעיון מעולה והביצוע עוד יותר!


----------



## זברה28 (16/9/13)




----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

הזמנות 
את ההזמנות עיצבתי בסגנון וינטאג', הצלליות שלנו שימשו כ"לוגו" והופיעו על אלמנטים נוספים בעיצוב.
כל מעטפה עוטרה בדיגלונים או ברוזטת נייר. התגובות כבר בשלב חלוקת ההזמנות היו נדהמות ואנשים המתינו כבר לגלות מה צפוי בערב החתונה.


----------



## song4me (15/9/13)

וואו 
כמה השקעה בפרטים
מדהים ממש!


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

תודה


----------



## ray of light (15/9/13)

הזמנה מהממת  
איזה כישרון! יפה מאוד


----------



## פיבי הרטי (15/9/13)

אוי כמה שזה יפה 
כמה עדינות ושקט יש בזה
והנושא בכלל מהמם
מתה על הזמנות עם טיפוגרפיה שונה


----------



## ray of light (15/9/13)

ד"א, איך עשית את הדגלונים החמודים האלה?


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

תודה לכן!את הדגלונים הכנתי באמצעות וואשי-טייפ 
שהדבקתי לרצועות בריסטול לבן וגזרתי למשולשים. את המשולשים השחלתי על חוט שעווה ותפרתי למעטפות. 
(מי אמר עבודת נמלים? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ray of light (15/9/13)

הבנתי הכל עד לחוט שעווה 
איך עשית את החורים בכל דיגלון? הוא נראה קטן לעומת חור של מחורר


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

את החורים עשיתי באמצעות מחט. 
חוט שעווה הוא חוט שמשמש בד"כ ליצירת מקרמה- דומה לחוט פק"ל מהצבא, רק שמצופה בשכבה דקה של שעווה.
עבדתי אתו כי הוא קשיח יחסית. אני חושבת שכל חוט צבעוני ועמיד, היה עושה את העבודה מצוין.


----------



## ray of light (15/9/13)

עשית לי חשק להכין כאלו 
זה ממש חמוד ומוסיף להזמנה


----------



## פיiנה (15/9/13)

וואו... מקסים


----------



## Shmutzi (16/9/13)

איזו השקעה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
התוספת של הדגלונים הקטנים פשוט שובת לב, איזה יופי


----------



## ani4ka4 (16/9/13)

יפה!!


----------



## SuperPsychgirl (16/9/13)

במילה אחת: מהמם! 
אחת ההזמנות היפות שיצא לי לראות.


----------



## זברה28 (16/9/13)

תודה!


----------



## כפתור לפרח (22/9/13)

הזמנה מושלמת!!!


----------



## זברה28 (23/9/13)




----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

צהר 
את הרישום ברבנות ערכנו דרך צהר והתפעלנו בכל פעם מחדש מהיעילות שלהם, כל ההתנהלות מולם בוצעה באמצעות מיילים וטלפונים. 
את הדרכת הכלה עברנו יחד בביתם של זוג דתי מקסים בגילנו (עם שלושה ילדים) אשר לאחר העברת "המנהלות", השיחה עמם גלשה לנושאי דת, משפחה, אמונה ופילוסופיה וממש נהנינו מהחוויה- קירוב לבבות אמיתי.


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

מסיבת רווקות 
ביקשתי מחברותיי שנחגוג בצהרי היום, באווירה קלילה ושההוצאה הכספית לא תהיה גבוהה. בצהרי שישי, כשבועיים לפני החתונה, הן כיסו את עיני והובילו אותי אל פיקניק מקסים בפארק הירקון, מקושט בדיגלונים ובשבשבות ברוח קונספט החתונה (ואיך אפשר בלי כמה בולבולים). לאחר משחק היכרות בין הבנות, יצאנו לסיור סגווי בפארק, חזרנו לארוחת צהריים ולמשחקים נוספים שהכינו (הכי כיף להשתכר בצהריים), נינוחות ומדושנות השתרענו על מחצלות ונהנינו מאחר צהריים שמשי.
כל כך נהניתי מההשקעה, החשיבה על הפרטים והגילוי מחדש- עד כמה החברות מכירות ואוהבות.


----------



## ray of light (15/9/13)

נראה מושלם!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני עכשיו שוקלת לבקש מהחברות פיקניק בירקון במקום בבית בערב...
למרות שאני אתחתן בנובמבר אז אי אפשר לדעת מה יהיה עם המזג אוויר. אבל אחלה רעיון  נראה ממש כיף!


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

היה בהחלט כיף! 
שינוי מרענן אחרי שבילינו במספר מסיבות רווקות בוילה שכורה.
בנובמבר מזג האוויר די הפכפך, כך שעוד יכול להיות מזג אוויר שמשי ונעים


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

מתנות לחברות 
רכשתי בכפר גלעדי כובעי קש רחבי תותרת בצבע שחור עבור החברות ולבן עבורי (הצטלם נהדר). 
לכל כובע הוספתי שקית אורגנזה, בתוכה ארנק מבד ונשיקת מרנג.


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

מסיבת רווקים 
חבריו של נוה חגגו בוילה ששכרו עם בריכה, סנוקר, אלכוהול ובשרים. הם ביקשו את עזרתי בהכנת התכנית האומנותית- הכנו משחק בינגו-טריוויה על עובדות מחייו, מצגת מי רוצה להיות מליונר בה ענה על שאלות שנשאלתי מראש ומצגת עם חלקי גוף  שעליו היה לנחש אילו מהם שלי (מתוך כמה עיניים, ברכיים וכו').
לחברים חילק כובעי קש עם הכיתוב Team nave.


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

צילומי אירוסין 
לפני מספר שנים נוה לקח על עצמו פרויקט לשיקום אגם יפיפה ולא מוכר בראשל"צ- אגם הנקיק. 
הוא הקים קבוצת פעילים סביבתיים ובשיתוף עם עיריית ראשל"צ, הצליחו לשקם את האגם ולהפכו לפינת חמד בעיר. 
את צילומי הזוגיות בחרנו לצלם באגם בקונספט של פיקניק (עם עוד קצת וינטאג'). אחותו של נוה צילמה ואנחנו מאוד מרוצים מהתוצאה. התמונות מוסגרו והוצגו בחתונה על שולחן הברכות ושולחן המתוקים.


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)




----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

זה מגיע... 
ביום שקדם לחתונה, לנו יחדיו במלון קרלטון בת"א, בחדר הצופה לים. התרחקנו מהמתח ומההכנות והכלנו יחד את ההתרגשות מהמעמד. הודות ליום הזה חשנו שלווים מאוד ביום החתונה. בבוקר החתונה אכלנו ארוחת בוקר מפנקת במסעדת המלון הצופה לים (ים נוסך בי שלווה בלתי מוסברת), התאמנו על ריקוד הסלואו בטיילת, מול העוברים והשבים ונפרדנו, כל אחד להכנותיו.


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

איפור ושיער 
על טירן חמצני שמעתי עוד לפני תכנוני החתונה וסימנתי בראש כוכבית על יד השם שלו. 
כבר באיפור הנסיון היה לי ברור שמדובר במקצוען. הוא טשטש את הפגמים והבליט את מה שצריך. ביום החתונה טירן הגיע בדיוק בשעה שקבענו (אבל בדיוק!) והתחיל לעבוד. האיפור החמיא וכמעט לא זז גם לאחר הדמעות בחופה והיציאה מהבריכה.
מבחינת השיער- השיער שלי מתולתל-גלי ואני רגילה ואוהבת אותו פזור. היה לי ברור שגם ביום החתונה הוא יישאר פזור באופן מסודר ומאורגן.
באותו היום החלטנו שעלול להיות חם מדי עם שיער פזור ושעדיף לאסוף לצד בקוקו מרושל ולפזר לאחר החופה. כבר כשטירן סידר את התסרוקת, חשתי שהיא "לא אני" ומעט 'כלתית' מדי, אבל כולן סביבי התפעלו כ"כ והלחץ בזמן... לא אמרתי כלום. במהלך הערב התחלתי לחוש בנוח יותר עם השיער (המחמאות שכל כלה מקבלת השפיעו כנראה) ואחרי החופה העדפתי לא להפסיד רגעי חתונה יקרים כדי ללכת ולפזר את השיער. בימים שאחרי החתונה כעסתי על עצמי שלא עשיתי כך וחבל לי. מצד שני, אני בטוחה שאם הייתי אומרת לטירן כבר בהתחלה שאני לא לחלוטין שלמה עם התסרוקת, הוא לא היה נשאר אדיש.


----------



## רגע33 (15/9/13)

זה לא סתם מחמואת של כלה, השער שלך ואוו! 
את יכולה להיות דוגמנית שיער.


----------



## haych (15/9/13)

יפהפיה


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

תודה!!! הסמקתם אותי


----------



## bluestvixen (15/9/13)

כיף לראות פרצוף מוכר


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

שמלה 
לאחר סיבוב שמלות בדיזינגוף שלא נשא פרי, הגעתי אל אסתר לוי. ציירתי כיצד השמלה נראית בעיני רוחי ובאמצעות הציור ורעיונות נוספים שהיו לה, היא שלפה את השמלה מדמיוני. אסתר גם תפרה עליונית לקבלת הפנים ולחופה שעיצבנו יחד ולטעמי השמלה איתה הייתה אף מיוחדת יותר. היא פרפקציוניסטית בלתי נלאית- יכולה  להשוות ולתקן במשך שעה את דוגמת התחרה בין שתי הכתפיים, כדי שיהיו זהות ב-ד-י-ו-ק, אם היה לה רעיון לשיפור העיצוב, יישמה אותו גם כשדרש ממנה עבודה מרובה יותר, כשלא התחברתי לסוגי התחרה שהציגה לי, התלוותה אליי ובחרנו יחד תחרה בנחלת בנימין וכו'.
טיפ לסוגרות איתה: לומר לה שתאריך החתונה מוקדם ביומיים מהתאריך האמיתי- אסתר עובדת נפלא אולם התהליך, לפחות בחוויה שלי, נמשך כמעט עד לרגע האחרון, דבר שלא תרם לתקופה הלחוצה ממילא.


----------



## Freckled Fawn (15/9/13)

שמלה פשוט מדהימה. 
והשיער דווקא לטעמי מאוד מאוד מחמיא לך ואלגנטי. 
קוראת בשקיקה!


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)




----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

זר 
רציתי זר שייראה כאילו רק נקטף מהשדה. 
ביום שלפני החתונה, רכשתי במשתלה פרחים שונים בתפזורת, מהם הרכבתי את הזר ושילבתי בו גם שבשבות מנייר.


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

צילום 
במהלך לימודי העיצוב, עברתי גם קורסים בצילום כך שידעתי פחות או יותר איזה סגנון אני מחפשת. תחילה פניתי לברצי (שגם העביר את הקורסים שלמדתי), אולם הוא לא היה פנוי באותו התאריך והפנה אותי לחבורת צלמי "הקליקה". נכנסתי לאתר של גדי סיארה ולא המשכתי הלאה. בפגישה אתו גם נוה השתכנע שהוא הצלם שלנו. הצילום האמנותי, משחקי הפוקוס, האור-והצל, היצירתיות, איכות התמונות וכמובן האדם שהוא, שבו אותנו.


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

I do


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

צילומים מקדימים- לונה פארק 
הצילומים המקדימים התעתדו להתבצע בלונה פארק ת"א. תאמנו זאת עם הנהלת המקום חודשיים מראש ורק פנטזנו על תמונות ליד סחרחרת הסוסים והגלגל הענק. באותו היום הגענו למקום כמתוכנן אולם סרבו להכניס אותנו. לא אלאה אתכם אך מיותר לציין שהתאכזבנו קשות. גדי, ברוגע ובשקט שלו אמר- "לא נורא, יש פה צבעוניות נורא יפה" ובכניסה ללונה פארק, עם חתן וכלה מבואסים, הוציא תמונות יפיפיות.

ולפינת החרטה: בנוגע לפריטי העיצוב, חשתי שחלקם יכל להשתקף טוב יותר בתמונות. חבל לי שבתוך כל העומס לא התפניתי להכין רשימת דגשים לצילום העיצוב עבור גדי. אל תשאירו דבר ליד המקרה ואם משהו חשוב, דאגו מראש שיתבצע.


----------



## כפתור לפרח (22/9/13)

נראה היישר מפינטרסט! 
מושלם!!!


----------



## זברה28 (29/9/13)




----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

מקדימים- יער חולדה


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

תכף אשוב...


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

שבתי. עיצוב הגן- קונספט קרקס 
היה כיף גדול להגיע לגן ולראות כיצד כל הפריטים שעיצבתי התגבשו יחד ורקמו עור וגידים לכדי העיצוב עליו חלמנו.


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

כרטיסי הושבה 
עוצבו כשבשבות. בקבלת הפנים האורחים הסתובבו איתן בכיס החולצה או ביד- נראה מקסים.


----------



## ray of light (15/9/13)

נראה לי שאת צריכה לעשות לנו מדריך DIY להכל פה 
איך הכנת את השבשבות היפות האלו?


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

בשמחה  
את הדוגמאות הכנתי בפוטו שופ והדפסתי בבית דפוס על נייר איכותי. 
במשך חודשיים התשובה הכמעט קבועה שלי לשאלה "מה את עושה", הייתה- מקפלת שבשבות


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

שלטי הכוונה בכניסה לגן


----------



## Raspail (15/9/13)

מהממממם!!!!! כמה הוא צבעוני וכיפי ומזמין! 
פשוט מושלם!


----------



## זברה28 (22/9/13)

תודה!


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

שולחן ברכות 
הוצב על יד הכספת. במזוודת הוינטאג' היו כרטיסי ברכה מעוצבים, 
האורחים כתבו לנו בהן ברכות רשמיות פחות מאלו שבמעטפות.


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

*בהם


----------



## Shmoops (15/9/13)

הכול בינתיים יפיפיה ועושה אותי ירוקה מקנאה! 
מושקע עד לפרטים הקטנים. כל הכבוד


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)




----------



## SimplyMe1 (15/9/13)

מושלם, עיצוב מ ו ש ל ם 
מאיפה הצלחת להשיג אקורדיון?
וכרטיסי ברכה מעוצבים הכנת בעצמך או הזמנת מאיזשהו אתר?
אם יש את הכריכה לספר שאליו שיבצת נשמח לתמונה 
ומזל  טוב!!


----------



## ray of light (15/9/13)

מדהים! איזה יופי! 
והחוט עם התמונות שלכם! איזה מהמם זה נראה 
אנשים השתמשו בתמונות בתוך הברכות??


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

בתוך מזוודת הווינטאג' היו כרטיסי סקראפ 
שהכנתי ועיטרתי ועליהם נכתבו הברכות. לדאבוני אין לי תמונה שלהם- אחד מהדברים עליהם הצטערתי כשלא הספקתי להכין לצלם רשימת 'תמונות חובה' ממוקדת... אצלם בהזדמנות את האלבום שהכנתי לכרטיסים.
את התמונות על החבל עיצבתי כתמונות פולארויד- אלו היו תמונות שלנו כזוג מגיל 16.5 ועד היום. מתחת לכל תמונה נכתב המיקום והשנה שצולמה בה.


----------



## ray of light (15/9/13)

בדיוק קיבלתי היום משלוח מארה"ב 
קיבלתי משלוח של כרטיסי ברכה צבעוניים. הקטע שלא על כולם באמת אפשר לכתוב (כי חלק עם רקע מקושקש) ואני צריכה להכין עליהם משהו עם רקע לבן כדי שיהיה מקום לכתוב באמת את הברכה. חשבתי להדביק פשוט נייר לבן כדי שיהיה איפה לכתוב. איך את הכנת אותם?


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

פוטו אופ 
היה להיט בקבלת הפנים


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

רחבת הריקודים: אוהל קרקס 
כל כך רציתי לדמות אוהל קרקס מעל לרחבת הריקודים. לאחר פגישה עם מנהל התחזוקה של המקום, הבנו שהדבר דורש אופרציה מסובכת מדי וכמעט וויתרתי עד שיום אחד, בשיחה עם אבי ואחי הקטן, הגאון העלה רעיון לאופן הקמה פשוט יחסית. בנינו אוהל דמה מוצלח בגינה של הוריי ולא היה גבול לשמחה. 
סרטי אוהל הקרקס יצרו אווירה אינטימית ומכנסת תחת רחבת הריקודים ותרמו המון לאווירה ולקונספט.


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

מרכזי השולחנות 
על כל שולחן הונחו צנצנות פרחים עם כרטיסי קרנבל שרכשתי בebay כרוכים סביבן או מעוטרות בבדי תחרה. 
מספרי השולחן היו חיות קרקס כסופות מחוברות לרוזטת נייר עם מספר.


----------



## ray of light (15/9/13)

טוב אני מצטערת, אני לא יכולה להפסיק להחמיא פה 
המרכזי שולחן מקסימים! איזו מחשבה על כל הפרטים הקטנים! הצנצנות פרחים עם הכרטיסים, והמספרים- הכל כל כך מיוחד!


----------



## ani4ka4 (16/9/13)

מגניב ביותר!!


----------



## זברה28 (16/9/13)




----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

שולחן מתוקים 
הוצב ליד רחבת הריקודים. את הסוכריות (בצבעי ורוד וטורקיז) רכשתי בשוק לוינסקי בת"א.


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

פופקורן וצמר גפן מתוק 
"גיא ייבוא ושייוק" בפ"ת. גיא הגיע לפנינו ועבד ללא הפסקה עד לסיום הערב.
ריגש אותי במיוחד קרוב משפחה בן 80 שסיפר כי בילדותו אימו לא הרשתה לו מעולם לאכול שערות סבתא
וכמה טוב הרגיש באותו הרגע...


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

עוגת כרטיסי קרנבל


----------



## haych (15/9/13)

דייייי! מה? מי? איך?!


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

קומות העוגה עשויות מקרטון שצבעתי 
ועליהן הדבקתי את כרטיסי הקרנבל שנרכשו בebay.


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

תא צילום 
"רד צילום" צלמים מקסימים ומקצועיים. יצרנו עמם קשר לאחר שהוריי ראו אותם בפעולה בחתונת חברים ואהבנו את הרעיון שתא הצילום פתוח: הצילום נעשה על רקע שמוצב בסמוך לרחבת הריקודים, כך לא נוצר תור. סיפרתי לצוריה ולליעד את קונספט החתונה והם נענו בשמחה לאפשר לי לעצב בעצמי את רקע הצילום ואת רקע ההדפסה המתקבלת. בנוסף, עיצבתי שפמים, כובעים, שפתיים וכו' על מקלות והתקבלו תמונות מקסימות ושמחות. כבר למחרת קיבלנו במייל את כל התמונות שצילמו וסרט המאגד אותן.


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

רקע תא הצילום והאביזרים


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

תא צילום- סרטון


----------



## Freckled Fawn (16/9/13)

איזה מגניב


----------



## ray of light (15/9/13)

תוכלי לרשום לי בפרטי כמה הם לוקחים לתא כזה? 
תודה!


----------



## NoFi M (16/9/13)

שאלה של בורים?... 
קודם כל, הכל מקסים בטירוף!!! כמה כשרון והשקעה.... הלוואי על כולנו 

בנוגע לתא - עומד שם צלם כל הערב? זה צלם נוסף שלקחתם?

ואם כן - כמה בערך אמורים לקחת?...

תודה!!


----------



## זברה28 (16/9/13)

תודה רבה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בעמדת התא עמדו שני צלמים שהפעילו אותה עד לסוף הערב. אשלח עלויות ב


----------



## hagaraf (16/9/13)

אני גם אשמח לעלויות! 
הכל מהמם <3


----------



## velvetsky (18/9/13)

אשמח גם לפרטים!


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

חופה 
אחותו הקטנה של נוה זמרת בצמיחה (הופיעה גם בכוכב נולד) ובחרנו בה לשירת שיר הכניסה (איך בסוף כל יום- מוש בן ארי).
הרב, חגי הכהן פתח בסיפור ההיכרות שלנו ותקע בשופר, הקראנו אחד לשנייה נדרים (לא נותרה עין יבשה) ו... התחתנו.


----------



## haych (15/9/13)

גברת, יש מצב שיומיים לפני החתונה מצאתי סלואו 
בזכותך.

מה זה השיר המדהים הזה של מוש בן ארי? לא הכרתי אותו! החלטנו לוותר על סלואו כי לא הגענו להסכמה על שיר, אבל לשיר הזה יש פוטנציאל אדיר להיות מנצח!


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

שמחה לעזור! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הכרתי את השיר של מוש בן ארי לפני כשנה- בשבוע מטורף של עבודה בו אני ונוה לא נפגשנו כמעט, הוא שלח לי אותו כהקדשה מרגשת במייל. כשדיברנו על שיר כניסה, הוא היה הראשון שהסכמנו עליו. 
עדכני אם תחליטו ללכת על השירים האלו


----------



## haych (16/9/13)

מבאס הבחור הזה שלי 
"המילים יפות, המנגינה לא. כנראה שאין לנו אותו טעם מוסיקלי."

זה לא מנע ממני להקשיב לשיר בלופ במשך שעה... אמנם לא הרווחתי סלואו, אבל הרווחתי שיר לפלייליסט!


----------



## ray of light (16/9/13)

welcome to my world 
אני יכולה להחליט על שיר חופה וממש להתרגש ממנו ואז הוא אומר שאין סיכוי... 
קשה להחליט עם טעם מוזיקלי שונה! 
אבל הלו, החתונה מחרתיים  תגידי לו שצריך כבר להחליט!


----------



## haych (17/9/13)

הוחלט שלא להחליט... 
אחרי שכ"א מאיתנו לא רצה את השיר של השני, החלטנו לרדת מסלואו. בסוף כמחווה לתקופה הלחוצה בינינו החלטתי לזרום איתו, למרות שהשיר לא מתאים, והוא אמר שתודה אבל הסלואו כבר נראה לו מיותר...
חשבתי שאולי השיר הזה יעשה לו משהו כמו שהוא עשה לי, אבל כנראה שלא...
oh well...


----------



## orangeada (17/9/13)

תראי, אני חושבת שאל תוותרו! 
אצלנו, בחירת השירים נמשכה ממש עד הרגע האחרון (במזל נפגשנו סופית עם הDJ יום קודם, אז אמרנו לו את כל הבקשות שלנו לשיר כניסה וכו', זו היתה הפגישה היחידה שלנו אחרי שסגרנו איתו כמה חודשים לפני כן).

מה שאנחנו עשינו- בחרנו שיר קלאסי של לואיס ארמסטרונג, כי היה חשוב לשנינו המילים והקצב ולכן היה כ"כ קשה.. 
אני לא זוכרת באיזה שלב הDJ אמר שישים אותו, אבל תכלס כשהוא אמר לנו שזה או עכשיו או לא- אז הסכמנו, אבל לא באמת התחשק לנו
אז בפועל, התחלנו לרקוד - לגמרי הובכנו לרקוד ככה לבד ברחבה אז גם מהר רמזנו לקרובי משפחה להצטרף בסלואו למעגל, וגם די מהר ביקשנו מקרובת משפחה לבקש מהDJ להחליף שיר.. כך שבפועל זה היה די קצר!
א-ב-ל:
הנקודה העיקרית מבחינתי זה שיוצאות תמונות נורא נחמדות - גם לוידאו וגם לסטילס, אפילו אם זה קצר..
לכן תנסו לבדוק אם כן יש שיר שאתם שניכם אולי מתפשרים עליו, אבל מסכימים(!), ולו בשביל התמונות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וכן, בחירת שירים זה קשה.....
(אציין כי אין לי שמץ איך זה נראה מהצד, כי הריקוד מצד אחד הרגיש כמו נצח ומצד שני אולי קצר מדי, אבל לנו לחלוטין הספיק)


----------



## זברה28 (16/9/13)




----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

ריקוד סלואו 
מאז ומתמיד כששמעתי את השיר הזה, דמיינתי אותנו רוקדים לצליליו כזוג נשוי. הדבר דרש שכנועים לא מעטים מצדי עד שהבחור הסכים


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

הפתיעו אותנו 
כמה שבתות לפני החתונה המשפחה ביקשה לצלם אותנו בווידאו רוקדים ריקוד קטן. הבנו שמתבשל משהו... 
בחתונה הקרינו את הסרט שהכינו והלסת נשמטה- המשפחה והחברים לקחו חלק בהפקה מדהימה וחשנו באמת ברי מזל.


----------



## NoFi M (16/9/13)

ואווווווו!!! 
אני לא נוטה להגיב הרבה אבל הייתי חייבת - 
איזו משפחה אדירה!
ומי התותחית שרוקדת באמצע?


----------



## זברה28 (16/9/13)

אדירים ללא ספק!!! 
התותחית הקטנה הזו היא אחותו של נוה, אותה אחות שגם שרה את שיר החופה (מולטי טאלנט
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
לא יכולנו להפסיק לצפות בקליפ הזה גם בתאילנד - הם פשוט הפילו אותנו...


----------



## כפתור לפרח (22/9/13)

מדהימים!


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

מוזיקה 
לפני שנתיים היינו אורחים בחתונה של קרובים. לא קרובים מאוד, כזו שמגיעים כדי להגיע אבל נשארנו עד לסוף הערב- המוזיקה הייתה פשוט מעולה!
בררנו מי היה אמון עליה ונשלחנו ל"זברה" (כל קשר לכינוי מקרי בהחלט). נפגשנו עם עידן גבריאל בביתו ומיד הייתה כימיה, הוא קלט את הסגנון המוזיקלי שלנו והבטיח שהרחבה תהיה מלאה גם ללא מזרחית, אלקטרוני, מיינסטרים וכו'. קיבלנו במייל תיקיית מוזיקה עם מאות שירים מחולקים לפי סגנונות שונים ובמשך כמה ימים ישבנו והתגבשנו- איך החתונה שלנו תשמע. עידן לא הכזיב, עבד לפי הרשימה שהכנו והוסיף משלו, הרחבה הייתה מלאה בריקודי מעגלים ושירים מתקופות שונות. אורחים שנשבעו שלא רוקדים בחתונות, נענעו כאילו אין מחר. גם אחרי היציאה מהבריכה, כשהיינו רטובים ועייפים, עידן החזיר אותנו לסשן סוער של ריקודי מגבות אל תוך הלילה.


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

אדון בלון- יוסף נעים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מעבר לעובדה שיוסף אדם מקסים, הוא מוכשר ומקצועי. יוסף הציף את רחבת הריקודים בבלונים צבעוניים, בקשתות וכובעים- 
כל דוגמא הייתה שונה ומיוחדת. הוא קישט גם את הבריכה בבלוני ענק ובגלגלים מיוחדים ועשה מעל ומעבר כדי להתאים לקונספט ולאווירה. כל כך ניכר שהוא אוהב את מה שהוא עושה.


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

בריכה 
למרות שהיה ערב קריר בסוף מאי קפצו איתנו לבריכה 40 אנשים והמסיבה עברה אליה. 
לאחר מכן חילקנו לכולם מגבות ועטופים בהן ובחלוקים המשכנו לרקוד ברחבה.
תוך כדי החגיגה בבריכה, נוה סיפר לי שטבעת הנישואין החדשה שלו החליקה מאצבעו במים. 
לא נתנו לדבר להטריד אותנו באותו הרגע ולמחרת חזרנו לחפש אותה. כשחזרנו בידיים ריקות, חבר התנדב לצלול בבריכה עם בלון חמצן ומצא את הטבעת האובדת.


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

מה, כבר נגמר? 
בסיום הערב נסענו לצימר בקיבוץ חולדה שהאחיות של נוה הזמינו עבורנו במתנה. 
הצימר היה במרחק הליכה, אבל עדיין הצלחנו להתבלבל בדרך...
העלנו חוויות ועיכלנו יחד את החוויה העוצמתית, מעבר לכל המצופה שעברנו.


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

ירח דבש 
לאחר עוד יום (לחוץ) של סידורי פוסט- חתונה, היינו על מטוס בדרכנו לירח דבש חלומי בן חמישה שבועות בתאילנד ולאוס.
קשה לתאר את התחושה של להיות בחו"ל בעוד אנו עדיין מכילים אנרגיות מהחתונה, לחיות את הביחד עם הסטטוס החדש ולהירגע באמת מתקופת ההכנות- אושר טהור!


----------



## זברה28 (15/9/13)

ולסיום סיומת\ אם הגעתם עד כאן... 
תקופת ההכנות לחתונות הכילה המון לחץ, שמחה, חששות, ציפייה והתרגשות ונהנינו מכל רגע . 
בד"כ שנינו לא אוהבים להיות במרכז העניינים, אולם תחושת האהבה והאופוריה שהקיפה אותנו באותו ערב גרמה לנו לחוש בנוח ולנצור כל שנייה. ההשקעה בעיצוב ובהפקה הייתה אדירה, אך ההנאה והסיפוק מהעשייה ומתגובות האורחים, החל בקבלת ההזמנות וכלה בכך שבערב עצמו חשו שמחים וחסרי עכבות כילדים, היו שווים הכל! 
אני מלאת הערכה ותודה למשפחה הקרובה שעזרה ככל הניתן בארגונים והקלו עלינו מאוד, לנוה שזרם עם כל רעיון שעלה לי, מופרע ככל שנשמע, תמך ואהב גם ברגעים (המעטים) בהם הבריידזילה הרימה את ראשה. 
וכמובן, לפורום המופלא הזה, שבלעדיו לא הייתי מגיעה מוכנה נפשית והפקתית לערב הזה כפי שהייתי.


----------



## דורמורי (15/9/13)

טוב תקשיבי.. 
אני לא אומר את זה הרבה אבל 'אין דברים כאלו' זה המשפט היחיד שעולה לי בראש כרגע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אם את עובדת במשהו אחר (שלא קשור בלהפיק, לארגן, לעצב לבד, ליצור, לצלם, להתחתן) - ממליץ שתהפכי את התחביב למקצוע. 
וואו של חתונה. אני יכול להמשיך אבל נראה לי שהבנת אותי... פשוט מדהים!


----------



## זברה28 (16/9/13)

תודה רבה! זו עבודת חלומותיי... 
כיום אני עוסקת בתחום עיצוב שונה לחלוטין ואחרי שנהניתי כל כך לעצב ולהפיק את החתונה שלנו ושמעתי את התגובות הנלהבות עליה, באמת מתבשל בי הרצון לעבוד כמעצבת של אירועים מיוחדים.
כרגע אני במגעים עם מעצב מוכר בתחום, אעדכן אם\ כשיהיה רלוונטי


----------



## arapax (16/9/13)

מקסים! 
איזה קרדיטים כיפיים עם מיליון פרטים קטנים, כמו שאני אוהבת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אושר ועושר ועוד אושר לכם מעכשיו ועד בכלל.


----------



## זברה28 (16/9/13)

תודה רבה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה כיף להיות בחברה שיודעת להעריך גם את הפרטים הקטנים


----------



## orangeada (16/9/13)

ואו הכל מדהים, מוקפד, ייחודי וקסום!! הרבה מזל 
טוב ואושר ועושר בדרככם המשותפת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



נראה שהיה אירוע שווה במיוחד!!


----------



## זברה28 (16/9/13)

תודה רבה! 
אכן היה אירוע שווה, מעבר לכל צפיותינו...


----------



## lost in dreams (18/9/13)

וואו איזה קרדיטים מעלפים!!! 
כל הכבוד! איזה יצירתית ומוכשרת את!
ממש אהבתי את הקונספט והביצוע. הכל נראה מהמם, מוקפד וממש בטוב טעם.
היה ממש מצחיק לגלות בתחילת הקרדיטים שבעלך הטרי למד איתי ביסודי. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




המון מזל טוב! מאחת לכם שהחיים המשותפים שלכם יהיו מלאים צבע, כיף ויצירתיות בדיוק כמו החתונה שלכם!


----------



## זברה28 (22/9/13)

איזה כיף, המון תודה!!! 
הוא ממש סקרן עכשיו... (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?)


----------



## velvetsky (18/9/13)

כמה השראה בחתונה אחת! שאפו.


----------



## זברה28 (22/9/13)

תודה!


----------



## ronitvas (20/9/13)

אני מתה!!!! 
קוראת לאט לאט ומנסה לתפוס את הרגע.
איזו יצירתיות, איזו השקעה, איזה קונספט משגע - איזה איזה איזה!!!!
אין דברים כאלה!!!!
אם את אכן נכנסת לתחום, תשלחי לי את הפרטים שלך כדי שיכנסו לסיפריות ב"מועדפים" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מדהים!!!
הלוואי ויהיו לכם המשך חיים יפים, שמחים ומלאי הפתעות לפחות כמו הקרדיטים האלה


----------



## זברה28 (22/9/13)

איזה כיף לקרוא תגובה כזו!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תודה רבה!!! ריגשת אותי מאוד.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אשמח לשלוח לך את פרטיי בהמשך


----------



## ronitvas (22/9/13)




----------



## funfly (16/9/13)

מדהים!!! 
אחד הקרדיטים הכי יפים שראיתי...
שאפו על כל ההשקעה!!


----------



## זברה28 (16/9/13)

איזה כיף! תודה


----------



## פיבי הרטי (16/9/13)

וואו וואו וואו 
איזה חתונה כיפית נראה שהיה לכם ובכלל הורדת לי טיפה את מפלס הדאגה מפני קונספט שהוא לא מבוגר לחתונה שיהיה מתאים
הכל בדיטיילס
ובכלל הכי כיף זה חתונה DIY מא' ועד ת'


----------



## זברה28 (16/9/13)

תודה רבה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 את חושבת על קונספט מסוים?


----------



## פיבי הרטי (16/9/13)

בעיקרון צבעי הקשת


----------



## Ruby Gem (16/9/13)

וואו!!!! 
קרדיטים פשוט יפהפיים!
כל כך אהבתי את ההשקעה לפרטי פרטים...
ממש עשית לי חשק לנסות לפתח את היצירתיות שבי

המון המון מזל טוב!


----------



## זברה28 (16/9/13)

תודה  
איזה כיף להוות השראה!!!


----------



## Sofi Sh (16/9/13)

מעלף!!! 
איזה יופי! כמה השקעה בפרטים הקטנים, כמה מחשבה מאחורי יצירת כל ההפקה הענקית והשמחה הזו וכמה אינסוף שעות עבודה ויצירה!
באמת באמת יפיפה! (אפילו הראיתי לבחור בהתלהבות חלקים נבחרים מהקרדיטים!).
שיהיה לכם המון המון מזל טוב וחיים נהדרים ביחד!!!


----------



## זברה28 (16/9/13)

ריגשת אותי! 
זה אכן היה פרויקט חיינו והרגיש כמו לידה. הסיפוק שלאחריו היה שווה הכל!


----------



## Bobbachka (16/9/13)

איזה קרדיטים משובחים!!! 
מתה, מתה, מתה על DIY ועל הסגנון של החתונה שלכם.
כל הכבוד על ההשקעה1 ממש רואים אותה בכל פרט ופרט- בטוחה שאת מתמלאת גאווה כשאת רואה את כל הפרטים המקסימים האלה.

מאחלת לכם חיי זוגיות מוצלחים, מעניינים וצבעוניים כמו החתונה לפחות!


----------



## זברה28 (16/9/13)

המון תודה!!! 
חיממת את ליבי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 התמונות, הזיכרונות והתגובות מהערב, מסבים לנו המון נחת וגאווה
(נשמע כאילו אני מדברת על ילד...)


----------



## Shmutzi (16/9/13)

יופי של קרדיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
היה כיף גדול לראות את כל הפרטים הקטנים שהגשימו עבורכם את התמונה הגדולה שרציתם עבור החתונה שלכם. 
נראה שהיה סופר שמח, כיפי, משוחרר, חופשי ו - קרנבל בקיצור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







המון אושר ואהבה בהמשך דרככם המשותפת ותמשיכי לעשות את מה שאת אוהבת - את טובה בזה!


----------



## זברה28 (16/9/13)

איזו תגובה כיפית! 
תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אכן היה קרנבל


----------



## Raspail (16/9/13)

משגעעעעעעעעעעעעע!!!! 
איזו חתונה נהדרת! כמה השקעה! הפרטים הקטנים מקסימים, הקונספט נהדר!!! אתם נראים מהממים, קורנים, חמודים ואוהבים! כמה קלילות ורוגע, הכל פשוט מעורר השראה!

עיצוב הגן פשוט מושלם ורואים את טביעת היד שלך בכל פרט ופרט. 
המון המון מזל טוב, שיהיה לכם תמיד כיף, אושר, צחוקים ואהבה בדיוק כמו שמשתקף בתמונות


----------



## זברה28 (16/9/13)

וואו! 
איזה כיף לקבל תגובה כזאת ממישהי שהחתונה שלה הצטיירה בעיניי כמושלמת...
המון תודה!


----------



## simplicity83 (16/9/13)

מקסים!! 
איזה כיף שעשיתם חתונת קונספט! אני מתה על כאלו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










בהחלט אפשר לראות את טביעת האצבע שלך בכל הפרטים הקטנים ובקונספט הכללי. כל הכבוד על ההשקעה! 
ואין לי ספק שעם כזה נושא היתה חגיגה נהדרת! 
איזה כיף זה חתונות DIY    
אחד הרגעים הכי כייפים הוא הכניסה הראשונה לגן, כשרואים איך הכל קרם עור וגידים לכדי קונספט שלם, וכל ההשקעה המייגעת משתלמת! 

המון המון מזל טוב!
מאחלת לכם שתמיד תמשיכו להשקיע בפרטים הקטנים של הזוגיות ושהכל יהיה מושלם!


----------



## זברה28 (16/9/13)

תודה לך, מרגשת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
דמיינתי את כל הפריטים מתחברים לכדי מכלול כל כך הרבה פעמים, עד שכשנכנסתי לגן, הוא נראה לי כמעט טבעי 
לרגעים קלטתי מה הקמנו וזה נסך אושר גדול. בהחלט שווה את ההשקעה המייגעת.


----------



## FayeV (16/9/13)

במילה אחת - וואו 
הכל נראה פשוט מדהים, כל הכבוד על ההשקעה העצומה!
בהחלט חתונה בה הייתי רוצה להיות אורחת


----------



## זברה28 (17/9/13)

תודה!


----------



## yael rosen (17/9/13)

כמה יופי בכל תמונה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
הכישרון שלך מטפטף מכל תמונה ותמונה
ואני מתה (!!) על הקונספט שהכלתם על הכל. רואים בלי ספק שאת מעצבת (גם אם לא היית אומרת, הייתי מנחשת).
תודה על החוויה שהענקת לי עכשיו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ויותר מהכל - מזל טוב


----------



## זברה28 (17/9/13)

מקסימה שאת! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
המון תודה, כיף גדול לקבל מחמאות מאחת שהטעם, הסגנון ובכלל, הנוכחות שלה אהובים עליי מאוד.


----------



## O n y X (18/9/13)

וואו..איזו חתונה צבעונית וכיפית
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ואיזו השקעה  אני מקווה שיהיה לי זמן+ וכוח לעצב לחתונה שלי
וכמובן מזל טוב!


----------



## זברה28 (22/9/13)




----------



## פרילי 86 (20/9/13)

באמת מהמם 
אני לא מוצאת מה להגיד...
רעיון  כל כך חמוד, וביצוע אדיר.
כמות ההשקעה מטורפת, בקטע טוב כן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



יפיפה.


----------



## זברה28 (22/9/13)

תודה רבה! והמון מזל טוב לך


----------



## כפתור לפרח (22/9/13)

כמה השראה ויופי! 
מעלף! המון מזל טוב!!!


----------

